# Sharkin Thursday evening?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone want to go? I'm no good at telling the weather if the surf will be good. I will have a yak but no yakker after dark lol.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Running baits at night isn't a big deal. Sometimes it's actually easier than daytime because you become more aware of your surroundings rather than just rely on your vision to get you through.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just gotta do it and get over that initial fear. It's still spooky being out there at night but it's pretty peaceful too. Having a buddy to run baits out with helps a lot on safety and the thought of being out there in the dark. I don't enjoy it or look forward to it but I've done 500 yard drops in the dark by myself. Something I thought I'd never do.

If you wanna catch a shark you just gotta tell yourself you gotta do it. Come out with us one night we'll run baits with you.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

My problem is in overweight for the yak I'm borrowing & my buddy is chicken about going out at night lol


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> My problem is in overweight for the yak I'm borrowing & my buddy is chicken about going out at night lol


I'm probabaly 40lbs+ over my sharking buddies $300 yak and I have no problems with it, just go slow and steady and safe. Don't think about it.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm closer to 100lbs over for this yak, so I elect to allow a smaller person yak the bait lol


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> I'm probabaly 40lbs+ over my sharking buddies $300 yak and I have no problems with it, just go slow and steady and safe. Don't think about it.


 
come on now nathan:no:, its $325.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What kayak is it? My new one is rated at 350lbs.

When I checked surf report yesterday it was big. Definitely not fun in a yak unless you found a cut to get by.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Surf is very flat right now, looks like it may stay that way tonight.
It's the big north winds that will probably slow you down coming back in.

http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/forecasts/latest

Good luck!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I would personally wait a little. Not saying sharks aren't around but with this unusually cold weather the sharks have headed to deeper waters. Don and I have probably tried every bait known to man and different drop depths. Nothing. From whole bonito, bluefish, rays, cownose, AJ carcasses, etc. The bait has moved to deeper, warmer water so the sharks are there with them.

Not saying you won't catch a shark, but the season has been slow. I'm using this time to prep for April on. Get new reels, make plenty leaders, research, etc.

If you go, good luck. Maybe you will catch something.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

being 'hefty' myself i probably exceed the limits also..lol; but depending on where you plan on going i might wanna come watch? last shark i helped pull in was on navarre beach prob 30 years ago...about 8 ft and quite delicious...


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I went out last Monday and soaked baits for about 8 hrs 600 yards out. Nothing! Like Justin said, I think they have moved to deeper water with the cold snap, but it never hurt's to try. Good Luck!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hopefully with this cold winter it doesn't take longer. Hopefully the weather warms up and gets things going. Once the bait fish move in the sharks will be around. But, there's that "sweet" area around 70ft deep where water temps aren't affected, so that is most likely where they're at.

I can't wait to be kayaking in boardshorts.


----------

